# Learn how to hit your utility club



## Mike Li (May 29, 2010)

Hybrid clubs are incredibly useful, so long as you know how to swing one. You’d be surprised at how many golfers come to me with hopes of making use of these versatile clubs, often with no clue of how—or of what the hybrid was designed to do in the first place.

To clear up misconceptions about hybrids, as well as how to swing one, let’s look at what hybrids are designed to do. In most cases, hybrids are designed not as fairway-wood replacements but as long-iron replacements. This isn’t the case across the board, but to know for certain, check out the design of your hybrid. If it looks more like a wood, then it’s better suited for a wood-like swing. There aren’t many hybrids like that; most hybrids on the market have iron-like features, meaning these babies are better suited to swing like an iron. That’s what this quick primer is about.

BALL Position: Use your 3- or 4-iron as a guide


SETUP

For starters, let’s get your address position corrected. The right ball position for your hybrid is just a smidge forward of your 3- or 4-iron. The goal is to position the ball just in front of the lowest point of your swing arc. And by “in front of the lowest point,” I mean you want to hit down on the ball with your hybrid. It’s not made to scoop! Second, the distance from you and the golf ball should change. This means moving away from the ball, about an inch or so. To get more specific, check your hybrid’s length with your long iron. If it’s an inch longer, then stand an inch farther from the ball.

do you want a set of golf clubs?
if you want want any golf clubs , welcome to (deleted link)
and let us kown which do you like!


----------

